# Kentucky Coffee Wood?



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

A fiend of mine who is in the process of splitting and selling forewood had a guy drop off a load of log length lumber telling him that it was kentucky coffee wood. I googled it, it does exist, and seems to be kind of rare, especially rare here in Connecticut. My questijn is is it worth having milled and selling? What does it go for per board foot? Thanks for the help !


----------



## miserybob (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a source for $4/bf. It's supposed to be very nice to work, but it must have been shipped via mule-train… I've been waiting about a month for it to arrive!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Haha the ole pony express huh. I just found it a little strange that it would end up here in connecticut, quite a ways away from kentucky. Thanks for the info bob.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I bought some a while back, along with some sassafras, just to have some on hand because I had never work with either one. It is not real common here (Kentucky) but it is not rare either. I only bought 1 8' board of each and believe that I paid about $2.50 a bf for each species. I have used the coffee wood as part of a counter top. It looks and works a lot like oak.


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't see a lot of it but I have seen some growing here in Indiana. I haven't seen any for sale though.


----------



## OCG (May 17, 2009)

i have some real coffee wood
it's small tree that gets about 8 or 10 in forty years 
they prune it back each year so
it has a great form and is about 95 on the hard scale 
the new growing system dose.t let it get over 2" 
I'm collecting the old one sand I have about fifty.


----------

